# VH Method



## velcro (Nov 27, 2007)

My friend was telling me about the VH method but when I looked for l couldnt find it. Does anybody know it and where I can learn it or is it just fake

thanks


----------



## Dyste (Nov 27, 2007)

Well, it's certainly not fake, but I haven't found any great sources. Dan's Cubestation has some of it.


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 27, 2007)

VH is the same as the ZBF2L cases where the pair is built already, look at any ZBF2L page for algs.

But, it's better to learn from intuition. Take a solved cube and just undo a pair whitout breaking it up using some turns and look what happen to the LL-edges, the reverse of your turns is the VH-alg. Then try some diffrent turns and you will get another case...


----------



## Johannes91 (Nov 27, 2007)

And LL is COLL + EPLL.


----------



## Marcell (Nov 27, 2007)

Kenneth said:


> VH is the same as the ZBF2L cases where the pair is built already, look at any ZBF2L page for algs.



Not exactly. The ZBF2L algs are optimized for move count and fingertricks, the VHF2L algs are all intuitive. (Where the ZBF2L alg is L F L' U2 R' L F R L' the VHF2L alg is U R U R' F' U F U F R' F' R.)
Of course, learning the ZBF2L algs for the cases when the pair is already built is much more efficient then using the VHF2L algs, but I'd like to stress that they're not the same.

velsro: check out Dan's old site: http://www.cosine-systems.com/cubestation/f2l/f2ladvanced-influencingLLvh.php


----------



## Lofty (Nov 27, 2007)

Well most people here do not use exactly the same algs for every OLL and PLL case. Because we use different algs are some people using CFOP and some not?


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm using algs I found myself using intuition for both ZB and VH and for me VH is a part of ZB and nothing but. For your example case I'm using r U r' U2 M' U M = basicly the same as your ZB alg.

You can also use this OLL for the case:

X = R U2 R' F' L'
Y = U2

X Y -X

Or mirror, but you start from the situation you got after the third turn of X but do a  instead if needed.


----------



## velcro (Nov 28, 2007)

Ok thank you everyone ill just go and practice now.


----------



## Johannes91 (Nov 28, 2007)

Marcell said:


> Where the ZBF2L alg is L F L' U2 R' L F R L' the VHF2L alg is U R U R' F' U F U F R' F' R.


Those are not *the* algs. Any move sequence that does the same thing will do.


----------



## Marcell (Nov 28, 2007)

Johannes91 said:


> Those are not *the* algs. Any move sequence that does the same thing will do.



I was just pointing out that the main principle is different: in ZBF2L you just learn an alg for every case while in VH - once you understood this "pair up - trick - insert" thing as Dan writes - you yourself can make up the algs (except some cases when there are no distinct "pair up" and "insert" stages).
The algs were examples.


----------



## Inusagi (Nov 28, 2007)

I think it's not worth to learn if you don't learn ZB. I think Dan Harris said that VH was slower than CFOP


----------



## soccerking813 (Feb 24, 2009)

Johannes91 said:


> And LL is COLL + EPLL.



Wouldn't it make more sense for it to be one of the seven or something OLLs that have all edges oriented, and then regular PLL? Would be 28 algs instead of 44 or something.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Feb 24, 2009)

COLL orients the edges as well. Leaving you with really fast cases for EPLL. There is no point in doing VH if you are just going to do those 7 algs for OLL. It would be better to learn full OLL and skip learning VH.


----------



## soccerking813 (Feb 24, 2009)

I am going to start using a kinda VH method, but 100% intuitive. I have very little interest in learning all 57 algs or whatever for OLL, so I pair up the last corner/edge pair in the top layer, orient 3 of the top edges, and then insert the last corner/edge, which will orient the edge that was in the middle lair.


----------



## brunson (Feb 24, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> I am going to start using a kinda VH method, but 100% intuitive. I have very little interest in learning all 57 algs or whatever for OLL, so I pair up the last corner/edge pair in the top layer, orient 3 of the top edges, and then insert the last corner/edge, which will orient the edge that was in the middle lair.


You're doing yourself no favors. What happens when your last slot is made? What if last pair is in the slot but misoriented. Full OLL is always useful even if using ZBLS or VH, because there's always the case when the slot is made.

Just learn the OLLs, there are no shortcuts.


----------



## pinoycuber (Feb 27, 2009)

simple as www.cubezone.be


----------



## brunson (Feb 27, 2009)

I really liked the way badmephisto broke them down on his site. 

I took a different tactic: I started with the 7 edges oriented, then I learned all the ones with nothing oriented (thinking it would give me the best bang for the buck), then I learned all the short ones, then I learned all the no edges oriented. 

After that I went to Dan Harris' site because he has probabilities of all the cases and found, of all the ones I didn't know, which were the most common, then learned them. Finally, all I had left were long, uncommon cases and simply forced myself to "suck it up" and learn them for completeness, but there were only five.

Don't go too fast, you can always complete the orientation with a 4 look (3 if you learn any one of the "no edges oriented" cases). I pushed myself hard and tried to learn about 3-5 a week, but I ended up forgetting some along the way and had to go back. It took me about 4 months to learn them, then another 3 to stop forgetting them.

All I can say is: be patient. I'll probably continue working on ZBLS after the Denver Comp, but right now I'm focussing on what I already know and working on look ahead.


----------



## Shiv3r (Mar 23, 2016)

I can get the Last CE pair incredibly fast. Im going to try memorizing jusyt the ones that have a solved CE pair in the U layer. thats what, 12 cases? pffft, Easy!


----------

